# growth near fishes mouth



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

hi my albino pacu recently got a groth near its mouth about 5 days ago. im not really sure how to describe it though just as a growth. its not read or anything at all. he still looks like he is in perfect condition, eating very healthy all of his fins are intact and doesnt seem to be breathing heavy or anything. all of my water parameters are normal. i really dont want to lose him because he was very hard for me to find, got a good deal on him though for 12 dollars

i am going to try to put pictures up but i am not sure if it will work


----------



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

i tried to add the pictures a different way in case it didnt work the first time


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

This may help you with uploading photos. Save the photo on your computer as a jpg file. Then when you type the post, in the area "Additional Options" you click the "Manage Attachments" button, then in the pop-up click "Browse" and find the file on your PC, double click and it should upload [can take a minute sometimes].

We'll want to see the photo, but is the spot a whitish bump on one of the lips?


----------



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

did it work this time?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i can see the picture.


----------



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

any idea of what it is? it looks smaller today then it did a few days ago


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

nope sorry wouldn't have a clue,it dosent wiggle does it ?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Photos worked, as willow said.

I've no idea what that is, it is not what i was thinking of previously, so I would add to the confusion by guessing. But willow is correct, if it moves it could be a worm.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i thought perhaps a barbel,however looking on the internet as i know
nothing about these fish,i see from images they do not possess them ?
will await the OPs reply ?


----------



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

my guess is that he may have been in a fight with another fish because for some reason when the tank lights go out some of their fins are a little roughed up. i have no idea why this happens because usually they are not active during the night. i do have a few nocturnal fish but i doubt my clown knife or tire track eel would go after a pacu or texas cichlid. i was also thinking maybe he got caught on the driftwood on sharp edge or something like that. other then that those are my only guesses. 


it also does not wiggle. i think he is going to be fine though since it started healing whatever it was


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hope he carries on getting better.
there are some fish that will pick on others while they sleep.


----------

